# Prometheus Cinema - Pripyat



## UrbanX (Apr 7, 2012)

Pripyat was an affluent city, and way more ‘liberal’ than most around that time. 
Residents had the luxury of their own cinema, the Prometheus. 







Mural on the side: 





Whilst visiting Pripyat (again) this year I decided to try and cross off as many new places as I could. So I started at one end of the city, here, the last building heading East out on Lenin Square. 

Despite it looking like there is light flooding in the fire escape, it was amazingly dark in here: 






I was alone and the floor was so rotton, so these light painted shots aren’t perfect but will hopefully give an idea




















Ticket office: 





Seats:





Foyer: 





Stained glass: 










I decided to make my way to the projector room. I found the service corridor which I was certain led there:. It was however pitch black, and the floor was completely iced. It ran over the auditorium, and was VERY creaky and spongy underfoot. Hopefully this vid gives some idea of what it was like. 
[ame]http://youtu.be/8zG0ZDOI3x4[/ame]


I was alone, and kept to the edges best I could, testing each step first, but eventually ended up where I wanted to be: 





Back down at ground floor the floors were just as hazardous. It was -30C for two months here not long ago. And despite it being around 3C now the floors are still coated in a couple of inches of solid ice: 
















Here’s my best attempt at a before and after. The statue of Prometheus has been moved to near the reactors as it’s a bit less likely to get nicked. But the plinth is still visible. 






Later that day I went to find him, and here he is near the Reactors: 





Cheers for looking.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 7, 2012)

Bloody hell I bet walking across the ice was entertaining!

A fantastic report and excited to see more


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 7, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> Bloody hell I bet walking across the ice was entertaining!
> 
> A fantastic report and excited to see more




Lol, good, as this will be the first of MANY this month! 
I managed to break away from my guide and spend a lot of time alone in Pripyat this month which made it truly unique. 

The day after I visited here someone went through a floor (not sure which one) which prompted an immidiate ban on going into any buildings (Which is technically illigal anyway) But I understand thats been lifted now anyway.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 7, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> The day after I visited here someone went through a floor (not sure which one) which prompted an immidiate ban on going into any buildings (Which is technically illigal anyway) But I understand thats been lifted now anyway.



This is always the risk I suppose but shocking to hear that somebody went through the very next day! 

Did I read right somewhere that you came across a family that moved back in to the exclusion zone? Amazing if I did read that


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 7, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> This is always the risk I suppose but shocking to hear that somebody went through the very next day!
> 
> Did I read right somewhere that you came across a family that moved back in to the exclusion zone? Amazing if I did read that



Yes, it was an old couple living in a shack in the red forest. I had bought them some wine, chocolate and bread. They were over the moon. The husband had made one jar of wine from grapes he'd found to last him through the winter. But he was so grateful he decided to share it with me. 

It was such a moving experience, and they had such an amazing story. The wife was born in that shack in 1935, and couldn't bear to be away from there, so moved back in after evacuation. 

I can't wait to write it up and share it.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 7, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Yes, it was an old couple living in a shack in the red forest. I had bought them some wine, chocolate and bread. They were over the moon. The husband had made one jar of wine from grapes he'd found to last him through the winter. But he was so grateful he decided to share it with me.
> 
> It was such a moving experience, and they had such an amazing story. The wife was born in that shack in 1935, and couldn't bear to be away from there, so moved back in after evacuation.
> 
> I can't wait to write it up and share it.



Wow, that is truly amazing and just the thought is moving, I can only imagine what it must have been like! I am very excited to read that report. I wont lie, I thought I was dreaming reading that comment


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 7, 2012)

Lol, just to be a tease, here's the legend Mikhail: 





And his radioactive wine (which was rather nice) 





Oh and I think that's blood on the table, he was bleeding quite badly as he'd just had an accident with an axe, but I patched him up


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 7, 2012)

The photograph has actually just brought a tear to my eye. The thought of this couple living in a shack because the area meant so much to them is amazing!

Thanks for posting that ahead of the thread though


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 7, 2012)

Reports from Pripyat never fail to amaze me,great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stussy (Apr 7, 2012)

This makes me want to visit more than ever, great report, I read through your whole blog the other week amazing read!!


----------



## Landsker (Apr 8, 2012)

Brilliant.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Apr 8, 2012)

Seriously brilliant. Need to sort out a visit to this place!


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 8, 2012)

Excellant report n pics L,I may pack him a bottle of red in case we meet him next month.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 8, 2012)

Take Mikhail a bottle of red, and he will give one back. Yours may contain sulphites, but his contains Caesium 137.


----------



## 11Al (Oct 24, 2021)

Why you were there with no anti radiation suite? And why the old couple is not died in that so radioactive place? 
I know there are many thriving animal species, since there was the Chernobyl accident and subsequent evaquation.


----------



## Hayman (Oct 25, 2021)

11Al said:


> Why you were there with no anti radiation suite? And why the old couple is not died in that so radioactive place?
> I know there are many thriving animal species, since there was the Chernobyl accident and subsequent evaquation.


Think about the number of people who smoke heavily all their lives, and live to be 80 or more and stay healthy. Maybe it is in the genes.


----------

